# weight Loss



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Heya

Ive lost just over a stone and half naturally in 3 months but have seemed to hit a brick wall. I'm struggling to shift anymore.

My diet is 9/10 pretty good ie with the protein shakes etc only having carbs twice a week. I go to the gym every day. Mon, Wed & Thur weights with 15 mins cardio and i do 45 mins cardio Tue, Thur & Saturday morning first thing.

Ive just started a thermo stack and doing cardio 30mins minimum everyday plus my weight days so i'm seeing how things go.

Is there any other advise or tips anyone can give me?

Thanks folks


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Heya
> 
> Ive lost just over a stone and half naturally in 3 months but have seemed to hit a brick wall. I'm struggling to shift anymore.
> 
> ...


Did you work out your maintainance calories at the beginning? If so have you changed them since losing the 1.5 stone?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

No ive never counted calories.

6.30 post work out protein shake

Breakfast 7.30am

40g of porridge

10.30am

Carb days 2 boiled eggs on brown toast

None carb days just boiled eggs

2pm

Carb days 125g chicken salad and 40g of brown rice

None carb days 125gchicken salad or steamed veg

4pm

30g scoop protein shake

Piece of fruit

And when i come from the gym i have a protein shake and one before bed.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Use this to work out what your calories are per day and then count your calories everyday using the myfitnesspal app, you've lost weight using your current diet and normaly when weight loss stalls then you need to calculate again and drop more calories, but it doesn't look like your calories are that high in relation to your workout routine, give the apps a try and see if your over maintainance, if so then drop them a bit


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

T100 said:


> http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/
> 
> Use this to work out what your calories are per day and then count your calories everyday using the myfitnesspal app, you've lost weight using your current diet and normaly when weight loss stalls then you need to calculate again and drop more calories, but it doesn't look like your calories are that high in relation to your workout routine, give the apps a try and see if your over maintainance, if so then drop them a bit


Only just realised you posted this, sorry 

Ive used the calc from the link you gave me and it coming up with that i should have 1748 kals a day  Is this right? I've never had that many kals in a day EVER

Im 31

Im 5ft 5 inch

13stone 11lbs (193lbs)

Excercise level: 5 times a week


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

If that's your BMR taking into to account your exersise level then that would be the amount of kcals you need to maintain your weight, any decent amount of kcal under that figure and you will be losing weight, although it's not an exact figure, what's your kcals now and are you losing weight/body fat?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

T100 said:


> If that's your BMR taking into to account your exersise level then that would be the amount of kcals you need to maintain your weight, any decent amount of kcal under that figure and you will be losing weight, although it's not an exact figure, what's your kcals now and are you losing weight/body fat?


Im not sure tbh, ive lost 2 stone overall, but in the last month i havent really lost anything. Been speaking to a couple of people off here and they have suggested i start from scratch working my cals & macrons out etc the weight ive lost will reflect on the amount of carbs, protein and fat i have.

Would you recommend anyone on here to help me work it all out, someone who wont bite my head off if i ask then 

My training is spot on, so its my food that needs to be 100% its around 85% good at the min :/


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a few female members who could point you in the right direction Kristina is currently training for a show so diet and training will be on point, Hera knows her stuff also, in regards to the men pscarb does online training etc but I'm sure wouldn't mind giving you a few pointers, no one will bite your head off on here if your asking for help, you may get a few sarcastic comments but that's the same with most threads

If your weight loss has stalled then you do need to start again as the kcals and macros you has when 2 stone heavier won't be the same as now, so drop the kcals until the weight starts to shift again, don't concentrate to much on scales, mirror and how clothes feel and fit are better for gauging fat loss in my opinion


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd suggest getting to grips with cals in v cals out would be a more productive thing than a thermo stack (whatever that is... not sure). Pissing in the wind otherwise tbh


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I only took it for a week as it gave me burning pains in my biceps when i trained my arms.
> 
> Im going to ask pscarb if he can help me sort things out  Im not taking anything at the min apart from c4 pre workout.


Maybe try a refeed


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> What's that?


to cut a long story short ... after dieting for a long period of time your metabolism drops ... having a day where u increase your carbs say double the amount for example to boost leptin levels


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Big ape said:


> to cut a long story short ... after dieting for a long period of time your metabolism drops ... having a day where u increase your carbs say double the amount for example to boost leptin levels


Oh right ok  i don't have carbs every day, maybe twice a week if that.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think it's best to try and count your cals tbh I think ur not eating as much as you should that's what May cause you to stall.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> I think it's best to try and count your cals tbh I think ur not eating as much as you should that's what May cause you to stall.


Im going to start from scratch. Think i need someone to sort me a diet plan sort of thing so i have something to follow, instead of making it up as i go along


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im going to start from scratch. Think i need someone to sort me a diet plan sort of thing so i have something to follow, instead of making it up as i go along


Start from scratch work everything out based on the stickies in here monitor and adjust accordingly, its a lot more complicated than it sound, well in my opinion it is anyway  Write up a diet based off these numbers based mainly around healthy foods post it up on here if your not sure and people will help you out.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Okie dokie
> 
> I will drop them a PM once im done at work, see if they dont mind helping me
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hey chick! I've got a few great suggestions for you, would love to help you get through the plateau! A few things we can talk about, which are going to take me a little time writing up (I'm just waiting for Skype conference call and gym after) so I'll have the chance to take some time to chat with you in this thread in a few hours asap!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive tried so many times to work out my daily macro etc and failed miserably lol I could do with paying someone to do it for me tbh, lazy i know :mellow:


lol give it another go, to be fair it took me quite a few reads to get my head around it all but once you understand it really isn't that difficult, im a massive excel geek so ive got a spreadsheet with all the formula's tailored to me set out so all ive got to do is type in my LBM and it spits out the rough numbers for me, just concentrate on your protein first then decide if you want to go high fat low carbs or visa versa or medium for both.

For example with me i prefer to take the high fat approach (refeeds being the exception) because i respond better to fats than i do carbs, so after taking the protein out of the equation (in my case) just divide the remaining calories by 9 and that will give you the amount of fat you need to hit in grams to meet your overall calories.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hey chick! I've got a few great suggestions for you, would love to help you get through the plateau! A few things we can talk about, which are going to take me a little time writing up (I'm just waiting for Skype conference call and gym after) so I'll have the chance to take some time to chat with you in this thread in a few hours asap!


Okie dokie thats superb hun, thanks for your help  Im free all night really so just give me a nudge  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> lol give it another go, to be fair it took me quite a few reads to get my head around it all but once you understand it really isn't that difficult, im a massive excel geek so ive got a spreadsheet with all the formula's tailored to me set out so all ive got to do is type in my LBM and it spits out the rough numbers for me, just concentrate on your protein first then decide if you want to go high fat low carbs or visa versa or medium for both.
> 
> For example with me i prefer to take the high fat approach (refeeds being the exception) because i respond better to fats than i do carbs, so after taking the protein out of the equation (in my case) just divide the remaining calories by 9 and that will give you the amount of fat you need to hit in grams to meet your overall calories.


As im doing ALOT of cardio at the min, im having around 1g of protein per 1lb of body weight 193g in my case as i dont want to lose my muscle from doing the cardio. I dont want to look like a skeleton with skin on  so im doing what i can to save the lil bit of muscle i do have lol

I havent really counted cals or fats really. Ive been told dieters need around 1200kals.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> As im doing ALOT of cardio at the min, im having around 1g of protein per 1lb of body weight 193g in my case as i dont want to lose my muscle from doing the cardio. I dont want to look like a skeleton with skin on  so im doing what i can to save the lil bit of muscle i do have lol
> 
> I havent really counted cals or fats really. Ive been told dieters need around 1200kals.


The number dieters need to burn fat depends from individual to individual tbh, im losing fat eating 2800cals a day but im between 20-25% bf at roughly 260lbs hence the need to ideally work the numbers out yourself, just my opinion but id say you don't need to be doing all that cardio, if your training with weights 3x a week and doing cardio after that then personally I would say that's enough but that's just my opinion, its what I work towards and its working for me, as they say sometimes less is more


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> The number dieters need to burn fat depends from individual to individual tbh, im losing fat eating 2800cals a day but im between 20-25% bf at roughly 260lbs hence the need to ideally work the numbers out yourself, just my opinion but id say you don't need to be doing all that cardio, if your training with weights 3x a week and doing cardio after that then personally I would say that's enough but that's just my opinion, its what I work towards and its working for me, as they say sometimes less is more


I cant do my cardio after my weights as i have no energy to do it n if i try i do 10 mins if that :-( it feels like all my energy has been zapped :-(


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I cant do my cardio after my weights as i have no energy to do it n if i try i do 10 mins if that :-( it feels like all my energy has been zapped :-(


Out of interest what are you using for your cardio? I used to be the same when I used bike for my cardio, it nearly killed me at times haha, but I started using the cross trainer instead start off at lowest resistance for say 10 minutes and just slowly build it up from there perhaps? its what I did and I do 45 minutes of cardio end of every weights session without fail, even after legs (though im sure that's classed as a form of torture :lol: )


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

After all that cardio you haven't lost anything in a month?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, let's start from the beginning and have a look at the bigger picture - we first need to do some legwork before we have a benchmark to work from. 

Here is what I have understood so far:

Height: 5ft 5

Weight: 13 stone 11lbs (193lbs)

1. You've lost over a stone in the past 3 months, 'naturally'

2. You are drinking protein shakes

3. You have carbs just twice per week

4. You train every day - 7 days per week.

5. You do 15mins cardio after every weights session (I'm assuming this is LISS).

6. You do 45mins cardio 3 x per week in the morning.

7. You've just started using fat burners.

8. You've also JUST started to INCREASE your LISS cardio to 30mins EVERY DAY.

9. You do not know exactly how many calories you are eating or what macros you are hitting.

10. You are afraid of losing muscle mass as you diet down.

So, here are some ideas I would really love to help you assess and also some things that I would change about your current training protocol.

1. You need to start a diary for you caloric and macro-ratio intake so that you are able to a) see what you are eating, the energy intake and B) your macronutrient ratios. This is important because you need to be able to manipulate your diet to achieve goals... however, without knowing where to start from, you have nowhere to go; you cannot make 'changes' without seeing what can actually be changed first.

2. Nutrient timing. You are only eating carbs on 2 days of the week.... this is not going to be amazingly productive for you if you are having a high protein diet. I'm assuming that you are aiming to go ketogenic and force your body to prioritise fat as its primary energy source? This is a great idea BUT for this to be effective you have to have a reasonably lower protein intake and higher fat intake. What I would suggest is that you actually do not need to be eating a huge amount of protein, and I would personally recommend you follow more of a carb-back load approach. What this means is eating fats and proteins throughout the day, and then at the end of the day (after your workout) having a meal with carbs. The reason I suggest this, is because you are also focused on your weight training and want to retain your muscle mass. Carbs are more muscle-sparing than protein (i.e. when dieting down, carbs are very important in preventing the breakdown of muscle mass for energy in the body). So, having a nice consistent but moderate intake of carbs is going to be good for you seeing as you train every single day, this will also help with recovery. And... at the end of the day, you are not going 'full keto' at the moment so you've got nothing to lose. The carb back loading will have a similar effect. Trust me, carbs do not make you fat - don't shy away from carbs. Timing the carbs is going to be a nice way to keep them in your diet with optimal function/purpose.

1. You've been eating carbs only 2x per week for 3 months. A refeed has been suggested and this is a good idea. This will help boost your leptin levels and metabolism. You're basically telling your body "hang on, I'm still eating well, I'm not trying to starve, keep working!".

2. I would ditch the protein shake. I don't see it necessary for you (even myself, I'm now 75kg, I've got a lot of muscle mass but even I don't drink shakes... I have meat throughout the day and can easily hit my goal for protein intake. If I were you, I would have some food instead, which will keep you fuller and is going to take longer to absorb (shakes are usually designed to be fast-absorbing)... also the theory of the anabolic window has long been debunked and you won't suddenly be causing a detriment to your workout by not having a shake straight after. In fact, it's going to benefit you greatly if you have NOTHING for 90 minutes after your workout. I've been reading some very interesting research lately, which I plan to discuss on another thread sometime soon but this is a VERY useful idea for BOTH bodybuilders (YES, there is actually a greater anabolic benefit to having nothing post-workout for at least an hour and THEN eating a carb and protein meal). - Sorry to waffle on, but I want to also clarify on that last part... the great anabolic benefit is part of the carb-back-load concept BUT it also requires protein back-loading... as I mentioned earlier with the protein having a great insulin response (as carbs), the theory is that you should have a LOW protein intake throughout the day, high fat... and then post workout NOTHING until 60mins later (I like to do 90mins) and THEN backload your carbs and protein intake. The anabolic response is HUGE (in terms of muscle mass) because of the prolonged catabolic effect after training. As you are ingesting nothing for 60mins, the cortisol levels rise to such a degree, that the anabolic response after the carb and protein meal is then elevated even greater!

3. Cardio... you are doing a LOT of LISS cardio. This is actually, believe it or not, slowing down your metabolism. What happens is that your body starts to adapt to the energy expenditure and it starts the think that this is 'normal' (whereas for you, you're bloody working hard!)... so your body adapts and now, now... you basically NEED that whoooole load of cardio JUST TO MAINTAIN the weight. This is probably why you have hit a brick wall with this plateau. You are now at a stage where your metabolism has adapted to the training threshold, and now you are just maintaining unless you either decrease your calories again or start doing cardio in your sleep...!!

SO. My advice? Instead of LISS cardio every day, you need to choose 2 days of the week and do HIIT cardio twice per week, and maybe keep another 2 LISS sessions (which I would soon recommend you try to decrease to 1 LISS session per week). The HIIT training will take you no longer than 15 minutes or so. This is how you do it... sit on a spin bike and try this: 3 minutes warm up, 15 second intervals (with resistance so you're working hard but also at a SUPER SPEED) and I mean you have to feel at the end of that 15 seconds that you are about to die. You must must must imagine you are literally running from wolves. Think about it, 15 seconds ALL OUT. BAM! Then 90 seconds recovery (over a period of a few weeks, the rest time will gradually lower, you'll soon find your body will be recovered and your breath back to normal after about 75 seconds.. then 60 seconds. I'm currently at 60 seconds recovery and I started with 90 seconds a few weeks ago). For the recovery phase, you just throw the resistance back down really low... your aim is to bring your heart rate right back down again, but keep your legs moving just to keep everything flowing. Some people do HIIT training differently (i.e. they do jog and sprints)... and you see intervals lasting anything from 10 seconds right up to 1 minute even. What I would recommend is 15 seconds because this means you are going at a VERY intense rate to failure, whereas someone who is sprinting for 1 minute... they will most likely not be able to really push that intensity to such a degree throughout the minute. It's great but not absolutely necessary in order to get all the benefits. You will get everything out of the 15 seconds without the need to go longer and it will take less time to complete the exercise.

So to recap:

Warm up - 3mins

Sprint - 15 seconds

Recover - 90 seconds

Sprint - 15 seconds

--- Do 6 or 7 sprint intervals ---

Warm down - 3mins

How the HIIT will benefit you: HIIT speeds up the metabolism which is exactly what you need right now. It's quick, it's hard, but it's fantastic. The afterburn effect (raise in metabolism and energy expenditure) post-HIIT session can last a very long time; some studies say up to 3 days but I would say between 1-3 days; it's hard to gauge but either way it gets results. And fast.

4. Once you've kept a food diary for a week, we can work out the ways in which we can manipulate your nutrition because these are also tools at our disposal. As a rule of thumb, our diet and cardio are the 2 tools (variables) that we can use to help us achieve our goals (whether that is muscle gain, or fat loss). The order in which we use these tools is very important:

- Diet comes first (so this could entail either lowering or increasing caloric intake, or, timing our nutrients such as the carb back-loading). This is the most powerful tool in our toolbox and we want to use it wisely. Once we can see your current food diary, we will be able to use this tool properly.

- Cardio is the last tool to be using for your fat loss; why? If you start off from the get-go, using a caloric deficit (using the DIET tool) and ALSO doing a whole load of CARDIO..... you have absolutely nowhere to go when you hit a plateau. It's the same thing as going on 'Who Wants to be a Millionaire' and using all 3 lifelines on the first question. What happens later when you get stuck? You have no more tools or variables to work with..

Hope this makes sense!

I hope this is a useful start for you and hope it helps! Will be great to see if anything works for you, and of course here to help if you want to continue with your diary and then seeing how you can change things up in your diet etc... and any questions of couse! 

EDIT - I've just found a great video for the HIIT training! This should help you!  -


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

When my weight loss stalled I added refeedings in Sundays, usually with calories at the maintance level, or at most 200-300kcal more, and consisting mostly of carbs, 300 g net carbs at least. It boosted my metabolism a lot, I started loosing weight quicker that the total calorie deficit (300-400 kcal below maintaince daily) should produce. And cutting seems much easier with these refeedings.

Although I am much skinnier, I have read that weekly refeedings are used at rather low body fat - It is just a remark.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

@kristina I've pm'd you hun.

With point 2 would it better for me to do my training (cardio & weights) first thing in a morning or the evening after work?

What is classed as LISS? The cardio i do on a morning i dont feel is LISS. I do 20mins on the cross trainer level 12 2 mins level 10 2 mins my heart rate is always elevated and i do 40 mins of fat burn level 10 on the treadmill at speed of 5.5 to 5.8ish.

When clean eating what are classed as fats? What carbs are best? Rice, pasta, white potato or sweet potato etc


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I think this is an excellent thread and will try to give my best opinions but of course these are based on my own experiences and hope that there are bits in here that might help, some things people may disagree with of course, and it's only through our own personal growth and development that we learn and discover more about ourselves and what works for us as individuals.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I will do a little breakdown of an example 'diet plan' below, which I will do a little bit of critique on....

The suggested diet plan that has been given:

*Meal 1 - 4am hour before gym: 45g protein with 30g porridge *

*
- Morning Training - (4.40am: Pre workout drink)*

*
Meal 2: After training 6.30/7ish: 45g protein shake *

*
Meal 3: 9.30am: 6 eggs (4 whites, 2 with yolks) scrambled or boiled*

*
Meal 4: 12.30pm: 120g cooked chicken 4 pineapple rings *

*
Meal 5: 3.30pm: 120g cooked chicken and 1 apple*

*
Meal 6: 6.30pm: 120g cooked chicken, 150g broccoli*

*
- Evening Training -*

*
Meal 7: 9.30pm before bed: 45g protein shake *

-

My thoughts:

1. This looks like an 'okay' diet but it looks to me like a very basic 'bodybuilder' diet without enough variety and attention to nutritional variety and you're not getting all the micronutrients you need (vitamins/minerals), and needs more fats. For your goals, I would personally include more healthy fats than pure protein and carbs that this plan has. Bear in mind, this is very typical of bodybuilders who only have one goal in mind (i.e they will just follow the most basic diet to get them lean or to build muscle, but their lack of commitment to health, nutrition isn't always on point). This is often due to convenience and ease of meal prep... for example, every meal with chicken. One VERY important factor that some people underestimate (or don't believe makes a huge difference, but it surely does indeed) is maintaining a variety of protein sources. It even goes as far as this: someone might reach a plateau with their diet, and something as simple as varying their protein sources throughout the day is going to get a response and their diet will be more effective, just by making that simple change.

2. Personally (and this is entirely up to you if you want to experiment and try it out; everyone is different and we all learn about ourselves, how we function, how our energy levels are and how our body responds as we try different protocols) what I would suggest is leaving your carb intake for the end of the day (carb back loading) and using healthy fats throughout the day to fuel your energy throughout the day. This also includes your first workout of the day; don't worry, trust me on this, a lot of people have a mental barrier with 'training without carbs'. Once you try it out, you'll find that you will have fantastic energy on fats before training and with the absence of carbs. I'll explain a little: If you have no carbs (which means no insulin) in the first part of the day, your body will preferentially release and burn fatty acids for energy. Now.. The main releasor of glycogen stores (energy stores found within muscle tissue) is adrenaline and noradrenaline, so if don't eat carbohydrates before your workout, the absence of insulin results in a greater spike of adrenaline. This great release of adrenaline, coupled with the fact that the muscles are more receptive to the adrenaline because of the low insulin. Adrenaline is what starts the breakdown of muscle glycogen (the energy stores in your muscles) - so what this means, is that you will be able to utilise adrenaline more efficiently and tap into those muscle glycogen stores for energy. Hence... NO need for carbs to 'fuel your workout'. When your adrenaline kicks in, you will feel great! In fact, here is a very interesting video which also explains all the information above. It's a bit lengthy but I guarantee you will find this very fascinating! 






3. So, with all the above mentioned, here are some recommendations that I would personally give. These are just my suggestions and of course you are welcome to try or not to try; everyone is different in terms of preferences but also their own opinions and wishes (ie, you might prefer something totally different to me; whatever works for you and whatever helps you to keep consistent, happy, satiated etc..).

Protein: I would have at least 2-3 different protein sources throughout the day. My favourites from my own diet are:

Beef or Horse Meat (you need to get some red meat in there girl! It's a fantastic source of iron, b-vitamins etc..).

White Fish

Salmon

Chicken

Turkey

Eggs

Cottage Cheese

Fats:

Personally for my first meal (pre-training, on a workout day) I would have: 20g protein from whey, 18g coconut oil, 200mg caffeine. Alternatively, have some almond butter with a piece of chicken. Or an omelette (include a couple of yolks). Or a handful of nuts with some meat... find something that works for you but make it protein and fat-based. Furthermore, you need to include more healthy fats with your meals: the above diet is suggesting ONE meal with fats! If you go for the carb backloading idea, it will be best for you to have protein with fats. The reason being; if you just have protein, your body will be utilising a lot of that protein intake for energy (nothing wrong with this but it's pretty much a waste of money and can potentially jeapordise your muscle protein synthesis and recovery). So... I would personally add some fats with every meal, which will also help to keep you satiated, slowing down the digestion of your meal throughout the day. So, this might be a handful of nuts, some coconut oil, 40g of black olives, 50g avocado, 30g feta cheese... (these are some suggestions from my diet, please note that the amounts will be something that needs to be evaluated once you are able to start your diary and track your calorie intake... it's hard for me to recommend without understanding your current maintenance level etc).

Greens/Veggies:

Not enough. Try to have some green veggies with every meal or every other meal even. Green veggies or salads such as broccoli, green beans, kale, leafy greens, asparagus... this will provide both fibre and micronutrients, as well as bulking up your meal to keep you satiated.

Pre-Bed:

Your protein shake; I know you mention you prefer this before bed because it's easier for you.. no problem. Perhaps try to get one with casein for slower digestion throughout the night. Not a necessity by any means, but if I was to be pedantic, this is just a thought. Personally, I like to have cottage cheese with some almond or peanut butter before bed.

Carbs:

I understand that you eat your last meal very late in the day so carb backloading that I suggested might not necessarily be the most practical for you, with the limited amount of time you have before bed, so, it is perfectly fine if perhaps you had your carb intake with the meal before your evening session and then after (maybe have this as part of your shake, or, something with the shake). You could even mix up your pre-bed meal with carbs of your choice. It doesn't have to be heavy (such as rice or oats) - this could even be an intra-workout shake if you feel you want to try that. Carbohydrate powders and supplements are even available if you find you prefer mixing it up into your shake. Try not to make your post-workout carb source from fruit: for the purpose of replenishing glycogen stores, fructose is NOT a good option. Fructose cannot be stored as muscle glycogen; it can only be stored in the liver as liver glycogen. So... post-workout carbs will be more effective if they are alternatives to fruit.

These are just my suggestions, by all means feel free to experiment with your own preferences!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> I think this is an excellent thread and will try to give my best opinions but of course these are based on my own experiences and hope that there are bits in here that might help, some things people may disagree with of course, and it's only through our own personal growth and development that we learn and discover more about ourselves and what works for us as individuals.


Exactly hun  Is it possible for your body to get used to a diet and exercise regime?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Miss K - some other questions that you wanted my thoughts on:

*Question: Is it better for me to do my training (cardio & weights) first thing in a morning or the evening after work? *

First off I would say it is completely personal preference and can work for you either way; what you find makes you happier, fits into your lifestyle and is sustainable for you, this is going to be best and is not going to change the results. You will get the best results from something that you can sustain. What I personally like to do (I have double-training days and also evening-only days). I like to do my HIIT training in the morning and then weights in the evening. BUT - having said this, I spent a good 2 month period where I was doing 2 x per day training (weights BOTH sessions) and was also training fasted in the morning (with EAAs supplementation to help prevent muscle breakdown). All of these worked for me: I've trained with weights in the morning and stay super strong even when fasted because adrenaline kicks in and taps into your muscle glycogen stores for energy, but also fat-fuelled (i.e. NO carbs before morning training). I have to mention here that this was optimal for my goals: fat loss. I found this very effective for staying lean and staying strong. Choice is yours: fasted or fat/protein breakfast is my personal suggestion, try either or both.. whatever works! If you prefer carbs, by all means go for it. 

*Question: What is classed as LISS? The cardio i do on a morning i dont feel is LISS. I do 20mins on the cross trainer level 12 2 mins level 10 2 mins my heart rate is always elevated and i do 40 mins of fat burn level 10 on the treadmill at speed of 5.5 to 5.8ish. *

Low Intensity Steady State cardio. Okay, if you are working in that 'fat burning zone' that these machines suggest... this is usually aimed for a reasonably 'low' heart rate. What this means is you are literally just burning energy, using your fat-stores. You are just getting on the machine and burning some energy; once you are off the machine, that is the end of your 'work'.

Then... if you are above this and going quite 'hard' on the treadmill... essentially above that 'fat burning zone', you are not necessarily doing 'low intensity steady state cardio'... because you are at a higher intensity, so what this means is that you are just burning energy but this time from your carbohydrate stores (whether this is your liver glycogen or muscle glycogen... you are using carbohydates as an energy souce to fuel your workout). This is not actually LISS, but again - this is literally nothing more than an exercise in energy expenditure: you are JUST working to burn calories: once you finish the workout, that's the end of your 'work', so to speak.

Now, the difference to both of the above ^ compared to HIIT, is that both of these protocols are not going to be any benefit except the burning of calories, whilst you are on the machine. Whereas HIIT results in an increased metabolic rate, which stays elevated for a long time after your actual workout (despite burning LESS calories during the actual workout).

How HIIT works: the 'sprints' that you perform during HIIT are bringing your heart rate up to such an incredibly high degree, this really pushes your system to very taxing levels and high thresholds, which means your body needs to work super hard to effectively use oxygen during the exercise. This in turn starts to push your body to improve the VO2max (the VO2 max is the rate at which the heart, lungs, and muscles can effectively use oxygen during exercise, basically your 'aerobic capacity'). Over time, your HIIT training results in greater adaptation as your body improves its VO2 max, and this in turn rusults in MUCH greater mitochondrial enzyme production. Mitochondia in your skeletal and muscle cells are what provide energy: they are your powerhouses. The more mitochondria you have, the more energy you burn - hence the raise in metabolism, because your body will be burning more energy with the greater increase in mitochondria.

*Question: when clean eating what are classed as fats? What carbs are best?*

I mentioned some of these in my previous post above. I think I left out carbs, so I'll list some of my favourite sources that I personally eat: rice, oats, sweet potato, white potato, puy lentils, fruits that I have are usually berries, pineapple is great, apple, banana etc.. - to be honest, don't overthink this aspect too much, if you have whole foods (i.e. not doughnuts), you'll be fine. I know a lot of people DO prefer the 'if it fits your macros' protocol and they'll insist on having their junk food... and this is their choice but ME, personally, not a big fan. I see nutrition as something that should be nutritionall dense and valuable to your health and vitality. Someone might be HAPPY eating their junk food but I believe that this is not optimal for health and nutritional value. Yes an odd treat is perfectly fine but I wouldn't plan a daily diet around mixture of nutritious foods laced with junk.. but that's just me!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Exactly hun  Is it possible for your body to get used to a diet and exercise regime?


Absolutely... very much so, but there's a whole big conversation about diet and training adaptation...

For example, with training it's a good idea to vary your program perhaps every... say 2-4 months or whatever. BUT, this is not always the case and completely depends on your goals: i.e. if you are a bodybuilder and looking to gain mass, variety in programming every couple of months is going to maximise your gains, whereas if you are a powerlifter... no, your goals are to get good at certain lifts, so changing them up is not going to be optimal, however, adding accessory exercises to the training which have direct carryover to strengthen those key lifts, or 'variations' of the lifts that will help to strengthen weaknesses or sticking points, are going to maximise the gains..

So, in your case, I would say the best thing would be to stick with a program for a good 2-3 months or so... (depending on how you get on, you will usually feel when things are either getting boring, not progressing, or if you feel you've made excellent progress and need to push to the next level).

With diet... yes, it's very important to have a certain degree of variation. This is not only for health and nutrtition but also because your body does and will respond to different food sources in different ways. If you are on the same chicken/rice/brocolli diet.. sure it might work for you but it's not going to be the healthiest, nor the most optimal, certainly not the best way to have a good, sustained 'lifestyle'. It's perfectly understandable that those who compete will go to extreme lengths but I would never suggest those types of diet plans for other people who don't have the same goals.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Absolutely... very much so, but there's a whole big conversation about diet and training adaptation...
> 
> For example, with training it's a good idea to vary your program perhaps every... say 2-4 months or whatever. BUT, this is not always the case and completely depends on your goals: i.e. if you are a bodybuilder and looking to gain mass, variety in programming every couple of months is going to maximise your gains, whereas if you are a powerlifter... no, your goals are to get good at certain lifts, so changing them up is not going to be optimal, however, adding accessory exercises to the training which have direct carryover to strengthen those key lifts, or 'variations' of the lifts that will help to strengthen weaknesses or sticking points, are going to maximise the gains..
> 
> ...


I think that's what happened with me, what I was doing has allowed me to lose 2 stone, and now things need to be changed round 

If I look over that diet plan and make a few changes on your recommendations, is it ok if I pm it across to you and you can see what you thin?

As im going to do my training in a morning when would be the best time to get my daily carbs in? x x


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hun, with regards to the program you were thinking of, could you clarify for me, will you be interested in training only evenings or mornings or .. both or..?

This was what I understood your current plan is:

Monday: chest + cardio

Tuesday: back + cardio

Wednesday: Arms + cardio

Thursday: 45 mins cardio

Friday: Shoulders + cardio

Sunday: Legs

*My thoughts:*

Is there any reason why you are following a 5-day body part split? Is it personal preference? I think you would do a lot better on perhaps a 3 day split where you combine muscle groups (for example, push/pull/legs) because this will mean you're training higher frequency (each muscle group twice per week) and will get greater results at a quicker rate.

If it is possible for you, I would suggest pick 2 days to do HIIT morning training and 1 or 2 days of LISS training (but to be honest, the goal is to drop the LISS, so you might even do GREAT by doing only 2 x HIIT mornings and leaving the LISS out completely).

What I might suggest is something like:

Monday: Morning HIIT - then evening Chest + Triceps + Shoulders

Tuesday: Back + Biceps

Wednesday: Legs (Quads, Hamstrings, Calves) + Abs

Thursday: Morning HIIT - then evening Chest + Triceps + Shoulders

Friday: Back + Biceps

Sunday: Legs (Quads, Hamstrings, Calves) + Abs


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I think that's what happened with me, what I was doing has allowed me to lose 2 stone, and now things need to be changed round
> 
> If I look over that diet plan and make a few changes on your recommendations, is it ok if I pm it across to you and you can see what you thin?
> 
> As im going to do my training in a morning when would be the best time to get my daily carbs in? x x


Yep, I would agree with you there and what I mentioned before about your metabolism adapting to your level of cardio, you have reached a plateau because of this adaptation. This is why the HIIT is going to bring on some great changes, don't worry, good times ahead! 

More than happy to help you get your diet plan into place, just read your latest PM so will reply now.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Someone was doing that on a cross trainer the other morning. Wondered what they were doing tbh lol for a short burst the bloke looked like he was gonna take off, then it was all calm again then off he'd go again lol
> 
> I'll give it whirl tomorrow when i go gym


HIIT training is the way to go, ive started doing it again 30min on spin bike for it though.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hun, with regards to the program you were thinking of, could you clarify for me, will you be interested in training only evenings or mornings or .. both or..?
> 
> This was what I understood:
> 
> ...


Up until now I have been doing cardio every morning and my weights 3 evenings a week with mixed groups, as Ive sad I need to change things around a bit. This was suggest to me by the same person who I had the diet plan off :/

If you have the time would you be able to work a plan out for me? As what your doing and have done in the past has worked. I know each person is different and sometimes things need tweeking to fit that person, but the basis is always the same. Tbh the past 3 months ive just winged a lot of my food stuff, I cut out all the junk food, fizzy pop etc. But as I have nothing else to cut out im stuck lol x x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Yep, I would agree with you there and what I mentioned before about your metabolism adapting to your level of cardio, you have reached a plateau because of this adaptation. This is why the HIIT is going to bring on some great changes, don't worry, good times ahead!
> 
> More than happy to help you get your diet plan into place, just read your latest PM so will reply now.


Im going to follow the gym program what you suggested as tbh when im up every day at 4am to go to the gym come the end of the week it catches up with my and my training suffers as I don't have the energy to do it 

Your an absolute star, if I could give you a hug I would lol x x


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive got a fat ar5e so them spin bike saddles disappear (VERY uncomfortable) :blush: lmfao Im gonna try it on a normal bike I think  Im not sure if I could do it on a treadmill as I wouldn't want my knee to give way when I was running as id be in a pile at the back of the treadmill lmao


 :lol: its easier to do on the spin bike rather than the normal bike as with the spin bike you can stand up easier during the intervals.

you could always try a rowing machine instead.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im going to follow the gym program what you suggested as tbh when im up every day at 4am to go to the gym come the end of the week it catches up with my and my training suffers as I don't have the energy to do it
> 
> Your an absolute star, if I could give you a hug I would lol x x


I know exactly what you mean; don't feel alone. I followed a personal program that I planned for 2 x per day training (weights both morning and evening) and this was a plan I programmed for 2 months. Those 2 months were hardcore, highly disciplined and required a lot of good nutrition and recovery in order for me to get really good results, BUT, that type of programming I would personally not sustain longer than about 2-3 months at a time. It's gruelling and something that is nice to have a break from.

The training program is something that can be manipulated to your advantage. The leaner you get as well, eventually it is then suitable to start lowering the volume of training for a period of time (for example, dropping HIIT to 1 or even none) and going through a nice maintance stage, just allowing your body to take a break and sailing along comfortably, which then allows even more room to rev up your results even further with the added 'leaway' to then increase the volume and power it up again.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> :lol: its easier to do on the spin bike rather than the normal bike as with the spin bike you can stand up easier during the intervals.
> 
> you could always try a rowing machine instead.


Oh yes, forgot to mention. Zasker is totally right: the spin bikes are usually a hell of a lot easier because you can very quickly change the intensity level without having to press those slow buttons... and also allows you to stand up and really power those sprints.

With regards to the saddle - try perhaps putting a towel onto it or something, but in all honesty on those sprints, you're going to want to hold onto the handlebars and sort of 'squat' up from the saddle and use your legs to sprint hard. It's only in between the sprints you'll be seated.

Even I get a sore bum from it, it's nothing to do with having a fat bum hahah.. believe me, everyone has that trouble but I have to be honest, after a week or two that pain disappears anyway.

I have to disagree with Zasker about the rowing machine. Those things are terrible for HIIT in my opinion. The intensity is impossible to reach on the rowing machine, especially because on the 'forward' part of the row, you're not working. It's not a continuous maintenance of intensity and it just feels awkward and inconsistent.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zasker said:


> :lol: its easier to do on the spin bike rather than the normal bike as with the spin bike you can stand up easier during the intervals.
> 
> you could always try a rowing machine instead.


Ill take a pillow from the couch at home to sit on :lol: Or my gym fleece

Didn't think about the rower tbh. I try them all and see which one I find the best


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Oh yes, forgot to mention. Zasker is totally right: the spin bikes are usually a hell of a lot easier because you can very quickly change the intensity level without having to press those slow buttons... and also allows you to stand up and really power those sprints.
> 
> With regards to the saddle - try perhaps putting a towel onto it or something, but in all honesty on those sprints, you're going to want to hold onto the handlebars and sort of 'squat' up from the saddle and use your legs to sprint hard. It's only in between the sprints you'll be seated.
> 
> ...


i realised my mistake about the rower for HIIT as soon as i posted it, i just couldnt be bothered to change it :lol:

im going to blame the mistake on multitasking... also you can now do the usual song of 'men cant multi task' haha



Misspinky1983 said:


> Ill take a pillow from the couch at home to sit on :lol: Or my gym fleece
> 
> Didn't think about the rower tbh. I try them all and see which one I find the best


like Kristina said the rower isnt the best for HIIT... as mentioned above, i was multi tasking.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> I know exactly what you mean; don't feel alone. I followed a personal program that I planned for 2 x per day training (weights both morning and evening) and this was a plan I programmed for 2 months. Those 2 months were hardcore, highly disciplined and required a lot of good nutrition and recovery in order for me to get really good results, BUT, that type of programming I would personally not sustain longer than about 2-3 months at a time. It's gruelling and something that is nice to have a break from.
> 
> The training program is something that can be manipulated to your advantage. The leaner you get as well, eventually it is then suitable to start lowering the volume of training for a period of time (for example, dropping HIIT to 1 or even none) and going through a nice maintance stage, just allowing your body to take a break and sailing along comfortably, which then allows even more room to rev up your results even further with the added 'leaway' to then increase the volume and power it up again.


I know its hard to lose fat and build muscle at the same time as losing fat/weight means cutting cals so your muscles suffer. I do my weights just to try and keep the lil bit of puny muscle I do have lol My main goal at the min is to lose this flab/weight. My target is 12 and a half stone, but I don't know what I will look like at that weight so I will go until Im happy with what I look like, then I will then put all my efforts in to building the muscles up and maintaining my weight with a small amount of cardio after my weights. Im looking forward to trying something new to be honest, as I do get bored easily  x x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

zasker said:


> i realised my mistake about the rower for HIIT as soon as i posted it, i just couldnt be bothered to change it :lol:
> 
> im going to blame the mistake on multitasking... also you can now do the usual song of 'men cant multi task' haha
> 
> like Kristina said the rower isnt the best for HIIT... as mentioned above, i was multi tasking.


Okies then, will by pass the rower then. Will try the spin bike Monday lol

Did I read multi tasking?? Can men actually do that? lmao


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Okies then, will by pass the rower then. Will try the spin bike Monday lol
> 
> Did I read multi tasking?? Can men actually do that? lmao


we try, but as i demonstrated we arent good at it :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I know its hard to lose fat and build muscle at the same time as losing fat/weight means cutting cals so your muscles suffer. I do my weights just to try and keep the lil bit of puny muscle I do have lol My main goal at the min is to lose this flab/weight. My target is 12 and a half stone, but I don't know what I will look like at that weight so I will go until Im happy with what I look like, then I will then put all my efforts in to building the muscles up and maintaining my weight with a small amount of cardio after my weights. Im looking forward to trying something new to be honest, as I do get bored easily  x x


Personally, I feel that at your stage, you are perfectly capable and will most likely be able to build muscle and lose fat at the same time. As you become more advanced in your weight training (i.e. after you have already gained all your 'newbie gains'), that is when it becomes more difficult to do both at the same time. It seems to me that you have a lot of newbie gains to look forward to, so in your case I wouldn't worry about this "choose one or the other" approach that you probably hear MOST of the time.

Secondly, it becomes harder to hang onto muscle when you get leaner: at this stage, don't worry about muscle loss. The more fat you hold on your frame, the less you have to worry about muscle loss. This is simple truth: the higher the body fat percentage, the more muscle-sparing this is for you. As you lean up, your diet and training continues to change accordingly; nothing stays constant, no matter who you are or what your goals, there is always something 'to work towards' and changes will always be made 'as those goals are reached' if that makes sense. So... as you get leaner, some things get harder and some things get easier. For the time being, muscle loss isn't a big worry for you (not to say that you are very overweight, not at all, can clearly see form your avi! Your fat loss shouldn't take you very very long to reach the stage where you're nice and tight.)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

What I'll also suggest is taking some basic progress photos - say, every Sunday. I take mine every Sunday for example. Just: front, side, back and other side. Do this every week, and don't worry about the scale so much either; this is particularly going to be a waste of time if you are 'recomping' (building muscle and losing fat at the same time), which I would expect to happen in your case.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Personally, I feel that at your stage, you are perfectly capable and will most likely be able to build muscle and lose fat at the same time. As you become more advanced in your weight training (i.e. after you have already gained all your 'newbie gains'), that is when it becomes more difficult to do both at the same time. It seems to me that you have a lot of newbie gains to look forward to, so in your case I wouldn't worry about this "choose one or the other" approach that you probably hear MOST of the time.
> 
> Secondly, it becomes harder to hang onto muscle when you get leaner: at this stage, don't worry about muscle loss. The more fat you hold on your frame, the less you have to worry about muscle loss. This is simple truth: the higher the body fat percentage, the more muscle-sparing this is for you. As you lean up, your diet and training continues to change accordingly; nothing stays constant, no matter who you are or what your goals, there is always something 'to work towards' and changes will always be made 'as those goals are reached' if that makes sense. So... as you get leaner, some things get harder and some things get easier. For the time being, muscle loss isn't a big worry for you (not to say that you are very overweight, not at all, can clearly see form your avi! Your fat loss shouldn't take you very very long to reach the stage where you're nice and tight.)


Awww thanks hun  nice to hear people being nice for a change instead of the constant put downs.

I was 15st 11lbs im not 13st 10lbs





I know its my diet that's holding me back, going to the gym everyday isn't the issue for me, its my food. I love food haha What my diet is now compared to what it was the beginning of the year it would make you cry lol I was easily having over 2000kals a day and there wan nothing healthy in it at all 

Yeah that makes perfect sense hun  I think things need a shake up every 3 to 4 months for me so I don't get bored or hit this brick wall again  x x


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Awww thanks hun  nice to hear people being nice for a change instead of the constant put downs.
> 
> I was 15st 11lbs im not 13st 10lbs
> 
> ...


Excellent progress!

Don't worry, once you start to make the conscious changes, that's the most important thing. It is something you've committed to improving and within the next few months and years you'll be able to look back on the hard work. Want to see one of my best friends' transformations? Believe me, the dedication can get you ANYWHERE you want to go.

Funnily enough, she is almost exactly your age (a year younger) and is also 5'5" (if I remember correctly!) and this is her 1 year transformation:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Excellent progress!
> 
> Don't worry, once you start to make the conscious changes, that's the most important thing. It is something you've committed to improving and within the next few months and years you'll be able to look back on the hard work. Want to see one of my best friends' transformations? Believe me, the dedication can get you ANYWHERE you want to go.
> 
> Funnily enough, she is almost exactly your age (a year younger) and is also 5'5" (if I remember correctly!) and this is her 1 year transformation:


You can achieve anything if you put your mind to it and focus.

I would be over the moon if I looked like that  She looks amazeballs


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You can achieve anything if you put your mind to it and focus.
> 
> I would be over the moon if I looked like that  She looks amazeballs


Trust me, you'll get there in no time. What you've achieved in your current before/after is just fantastic - your dedication really shows big time... it can only get better! :thumbup1:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Trust me, you'll get there in no time. What you've achieved in your current before/after is just fantastic - your dedication really shows big time... it can only get better! :thumbup1:


Thanks hun :thumb: x x


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive got a fat ar5e so them spin bike saddles disappear (VERY uncomfortable) :blush: lmfao Im gonna try it on a normal bike I think


Just get cycling spandex pants, with soft gel insert like a small pillow, located exactly where you touch the saddle. I would not survive without them even 5 minutes on a road bike, I think spinning bike has a similar saddle. You can wear them under outer pants also.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

What other hiit exacises can you do? Sorry for thred jakin. I don't have accesses to a spin bike so is there a alternative exacises thanks


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Heya
> 
> Ive lost just over a stone and half naturally in 3 months but have seemed to hit a brick wall. I'm struggling to shift anymore.
> 
> ...


Hey hun - delete some messages in your inbox, can't PM you.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> What other hiit exacises can you do? Sorry for thred jakin. I don't have accesses to a spin bike so is there a alternative exacises thanks


You could do sprints (running in the park for example) or better yet 'hill sprints'. Skipping rope is another good one, if you're good at skipping. Alternatively, some people use the crosstrainer even... or other gym bikes. Some like to use the treadmill but I personally find any machines really awkward to use, gets tricky changing the levels on those things between sprints. If you don't have access to a spin bike, I would personally do sprints on foot.

There's also other interesting ideas like car pushes and sled dragging etc.. but those are even more difficult to plan of course!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> You could do sprints (running in the park for example) or better yet 'hill sprints'. Skipping rope is another good one, if you're good at skipping. Alternatively, some people use the crosstrainer even... or other gym bikes. Some like to use the treadmill but I personally find any machines really awkward to use, gets tricky changing the levels on those things between sprints. If you don't have access to a spin bike, I would personally do sprints on foot.
> 
> There's also other interesting ideas like car pushes and sled dragging etc.. but those are even more difficult to plan of course!


Ooooo didn't think of skipping, love skipping


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ooooo didn't think of skipping, love skipping


Only problem with the skipping is the intensity; I've only ever seen a couple of people in my life who are so amazing at skipping that they can reach an insane level of intensity... otherwise the hiit isn't going to be effective at all..


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Only problem with the skipping is the intensity; I've only ever seen a couple of people in my life who are so amazing at skipping that they can reach an insane level of intensity... otherwise the hiit isn't going to be effective at all..


i tried skipping once for HIIT.

got going started to speed up and tripped up then chucked it to one side like an upset baby and left it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Only problem with the skipping is the intensity; I've only ever seen a couple of people in my life who are so amazing at skipping that they can reach an insane level of intensity... otherwise the hiit isn't going to be effective at all..


True lol

I can skip but not Rocky style lol id probably break my neck as it wraps round my feet lmao


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> True lol
> 
> I can skip but not Rocky style lol id probably break my neck as it wraps round my feet lmao


Haha. I totally suck at "proper" skipping. Only the slow kiddy type skipping!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Haha. I totally suck at "proper" skipping. Only the slow kiddy type skipping!


I can cross over skip and childish stuff like that, but the one foot then the other like Rocky does i fail miserably lmao


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

If I didn't have poor knees I would always skip for my cardio.

I still remember when I started boxing classes, I was skipping with 2 feet together and jumping.

After some YT vids and lots of practice on my own I can skip like (almost) like rocky.

There is a good video of Mayweather skipping, that makes you wanna start skipping straight away even in your living room :bounce:


----------

